# Application failed 0xc000007b



## telavir (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a startup error I have not been able to figure out:

The window says Update.exe at the top and the message reads "Application failed to initiate properly 0xc000007b" and I don't know what the problem is.

Here is a screenshot:










I have Avast! home edition and it turned up a virus/trojan a few months ago and quaranteened a file which I subsequently deleted. I think that's when this error started popping up. I also have SpyBot S&D on my Laptop and I'm running Windows XP Media.

I have run Avast! & Spybot in safe mode. I ran the Dell restore disk to repair windows. It still pops up. I found a solution on the internet about 3 months ago, tried it and it didn't work.

Let me know what other information you need from me and how to retrieve it. I'm lost on this one.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

What program is that error from? Do a search of your hard drive for "update.exe" and see if you can associate it with a program.


----------



## telavir (Jun 8, 2007)

Holy crap. That's a long list. It looks like I've got one for Spybot S&D, one in Program Files/Common Files, an update.exe.ref in system32/PreInstall/ and 83 in some WINDOWS/Software Distribution/Download/"randomtexthere"/ folders. It looks like one went bad and the system has been trying to dowload the fix ever since. What now, o guru?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Well, the easiest option is to repair or reinstall the program causing the error. The problem is determining which program it is. 

When do you see this error? Do you notice any programs that load up around the time it appears? Another way to check is to go into the task manager and see which process disappears when you click OK to terminate the program.


----------



## telavir (Jun 8, 2007)

The only file that dropped off the task manager list was update.exe. It was using 704kb of memory. The files in the SoftwareDistribution/Download folders and the update.exe.ref are all about that size, but none exactly 704. I was not able to find where the task manager shows me the location of the file that was running.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

When did this message start appearing? Did you make any software changes at about the same when it started appearing?


----------



## telavir (Jun 8, 2007)

I've been trying to fix this for months. It started when Avast! detected a trojan(?) that infected the update.exe file and quarantined it. I subsequently deleted it and repaired windows with the recovery disk (didn't work). 

It would talke so much time to do a full install from scratch I've just lived with it. So I do appreciate the help you're giving.


----------



## telavir (Jun 8, 2007)

No updates? Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Run this:

```
chkdsk /r
```
If that doesn't work, run this:

```
sfc /scannow
```
Be prepared with your XP CD.


----------



## ladman (Mar 25, 2009)

i am having the same issues. i tried all that you suggested, and nothing is working. or i just cant figure it out. if i use my rebot CD for xp, is it going to erase anything off my hard drive?


----------

